# Bob's Hobby Shop Auction Purchase



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

I said to heck with the threat of snow and getting called into work and went to Watervliet, Michigan to Bob's Hobby Shop and hit the auction he had yesterday.

An Aurora A/FX set went for $25.00. The cars in it, Daytona Charger, yellow with the wing cracked and the Shadow Can AM racer. It looked complete. Someone got a great deal on it.

What I was the high bidder on was an Aurora Pit Kit with 4 Thunderjet cars, tan Mako, tan Mustang, tan/brown Ford J, white Lola, Tuff Ones Lola with the correct chassis, an American Line Corvette with a Thunderjet chassis, Ford J Xlerator with the Type II chassis, white Lola body, yellow AC Cobra body, 4 tires, 2 screws, and an axle.

The cars are in great shape. The tan Ford J has some rear wheel well trimming. The bodies need 1 screw post for each body. The Lola body has bent window post. Easy fix. The Cobra needs the driver and windshield.

My high bid prediction was right. $80.00 took it. 

Upstairs I went to the slot car section and picked up a Ford Mustang Mach 1 for $30.00. Lightly trimmed rear wheel well.

There was a box of Aurora Lock and Joiner Track but it was due at close to the end of the auction. I left before it was up for bid.

Had a great time. Wish the pit kit could talk, I bet it would be a good story. 

Randy.


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

Nice. I like the Pit Kit. It has character.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Thats a great old hobby shop to rummage around in.


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Nice haul!

I used to get his "catalog" in the mail and call immediately to see what was still available. I did get some stuff, but it was usually gone by the time I called. The closer you lived and got the mail sometimes a day earlier, the luckier you were.

When I lived in Toledo, OH we would stop at Bob's on the way to the MidWest slot car show. I don't think I ever stopped in there without buying something!

Marty


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I think I had STP stickers on everything when I was a kid. It's the Racers Edge you know. DANGER EXPLOSIVES! Now that's funny!


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

That's what I'd call "period correct" pit box decorations! Nice haul!!


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

What's really funny is now the explosives are the tan cars! :tongue: Great find Randy!! That Mustang looks sweeeeeet!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

What a nice hual, lots of stuff to work with but the Mustang is a keeper for sure!


----------



## Brian 1811 (Jan 17, 2009)

Been there a couple of times auctions are a blast and store always has some goodies.


----------

